# Not sure I'm doing the right thing



## Murrmurr (Feb 15, 2022)

For a few years I was putting food out for a feral cat colony here at the apartments, and about 2 years ago the colony shrunk drastically and only one cat was coming around for food. Two or 3 times a day "Danny" would come to my back door, which is glass, and mew politely, and I'd put a little bowl of food out there for him.

Several months ago, a cat I named Pixel started showing up with Danny, and I put out 2 bowls of food. Pixel is a bottomless pit when it comes to food, and about a month ago, he started getting aggressive toward Danny. He kept getting increasingly aggressive and now Danny doesn't come around at all. He's still here; I see him sitting on the complex's brick walls sometimes, looking thinner. Pixel even took over Danny's little cabin I built for him.

So I'm mad at Pixel and I feel really sorry for Danny, so, about 2 weeks ago, I stopped putting food out for Pixel. I was hoping he'd get the message and let Danny come into the territory he obviously claimed, but it's not working. Pixel is at my door All Day Long, _yelling_ for food (his meow is not at all polite) and Danny doesn't come anywhere near here. I've put food out for him "out there" but various neighbors dogs usually get to it before he does.

Do you think I should just give up on Danny, leave him to his fate, and feed this pig of a cat named Pixel?


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 15, 2022)

You may not like my answer, but...  

I believe we have too many feral cats in the world, they cause a lot of problems from spreading disease to killing song birds and more.  I don't ever think feeding any of them is a good idea.  

If you have to take the cat in, take it to the vet, get it sterilized, put a bell collar on it to reduce its predation.  

I favor eliminating feral cats... by any means necessary.


----------



## Lara (Feb 15, 2022)

There're only two answers. Pick up Danny and either bring him in and make him your indoor pet...or pick him up, sell your house, and the two of you move across the ocean.


----------



## RFW (Feb 15, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> You may not like my answer, but...
> 
> I believe we have too many feral cats in the world, they cause a lot of problems from spreading disease to killing song birds and more.  I don't ever think feeding any of them is a good idea.
> 
> ...


It's the same problem as in developing countries with stray cats and dogs. Some people take pity on them and keep feeding them on the streets, creating an endless problem. It's better to save what you can, if you can and let nature take its course.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 15, 2022)

Lara said:


> or pick him up, sell your house, and the two of you move across the ocean.


Hadn't thought of that one!!


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 15, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> You may not like my answer, but...
> 
> I believe we have too many feral cats in the world, they cause a lot of problems from spreading disease to killing song birds and more.  I don't ever think feeding any of them is a good idea.
> 
> ...


It's been sterilized. Both cats were. I reported the whole colony and the county sent someone out to catch, sterilize, and release. Both Danny and Pixel have the notch cut out of their ear that clearly indicates they were sterilized through this program.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 15, 2022)

Lara said:


> There're only two answers. Pick up Danny and either bring him in and make him your indoor pet...or pick him up, sell your house, and the two of you move across the ocean.


I've thought about bringing Danny in. I had 2 cats when I moved here. They were old and they died about a year apart. I was sad about that, but I like not having the litter box mess and the vet bills and all that.

So, I'm still thinking about it.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 15, 2022)

RFW said:


> It's the same problem as in developing countries with stray cats and dogs. Some people take pity on them and keep feeding them on the streets, creating an endless problem. It's better to save what you can, if you can and let nature take its course.


Yeah, they've been neutered, so no issue there.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 15, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> It's been sterilized. Both cats were. I reported the whole colony and the county sent someone out to catch, sterilize, and release. Both Danny and Pixel have the notch cut out of their ear that clearly indicates they were sterilized through this program.


Guess that is better than not.  

Anything to keep them from spreading diseases and predating on song birds and things?


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 15, 2022)

Lara said:


> There're only two answers. Pick up Danny and either bring him in and make him your indoor pet...or pick him up, sell your house, and the two of you move across the ocean.


I'm convinced that across the ocean is the only place Pixel wouldn't find me


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 15, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Guess that is better than not.
> 
> Anything to keep them from spreading diseases and predating on song birds and things?


Saving bird lives is mainly why I feed them.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 15, 2022)

Thanks, all.

I think I'll make this Danny's inside home and start putting food out for Pixel again. When Michelle and I move later this year, Danny will come with.

Now to see if Danny will let me catch him.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 15, 2022)

UPDATE

My neighbor just told me _she's_ feeding Danny! So I think we're all good!


----------



## RobinWren (Feb 15, 2022)

You and your neighbour are very kind people and when you move take one or both. You have time to acquaint him to the house,  Good luck


----------



## John cycling (Feb 15, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> we have too many feral cats in the world, they cause a lot of problems from spreading disease to killing song birds and more.  I don't ever think feeding any of them is a good idea.  I favor eliminating feral cats... by any means necessary.



I completely agree and feel the same way.



Murrmurr said:


> Saving bird lives is mainly why I feed them.



They still kill birds when they're full, plus spread even more of their crap around while destroying other people's gardens and property, so that's not a good reason.

@Murrmurr:  You're not seeing birds or bird feathers anymore, because the non native feral cats that people feed wiped them out.  Imagine thinking if you feed mountain lions and bears that they'd be less likely to eat humans.


----------



## Snow74 (Feb 15, 2022)

The reason there are too many feral cats in the world is because of irresponsible people …I love animals..I am so sorry I read this post.
.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 15, 2022)

John cycling said:


> I completely agree and feel the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> They still kill birds when they're full, plus spread even more of their crap around while destroying other people's gardens and property, so that's not a good reason.


Before I started feeding the feral cats I'd see 3 or 4 little piles of feathers out back every day. After I started putting food out there I saw 1 or 2 a week. So I think feeding them had _some_ impact. And after I called the Humane Society and they completed their catch, sterilize, release thing, I'd still see a pile of feathers once in a while, but not more than a couple times a month. 

And now, several months later, the colony is way down in numbers, so feather-pile sightings are pretty rare. 

When I first moved here and didn't know yet that we had a feral cat problem, I hung out 2 hummingbird feeders and a seed-log. Big mistake!


----------



## old medic (Feb 16, 2022)

get a live trap, put in Pixels last meal, relocate out near a farm.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 16, 2022)

old medic said:


> get a live trap, put in Pixels last meal, relocate out near a farm.


Or have Pixels for dinner... http://messybeast.com/eat-cats.htm


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 16, 2022)

old medic said:


> get a live trap, put in Pixels last meal, relocate out near a farm.


Thanks, Old Medic, but he's going to have a home here with us. Later today I'll go get some Front Line for fleas and other parasites, and a litter box and a bed for him. I'll pick up some Front Line for Danny, too, because with Pixel inside I expect he might start coming around again to eat. And if he doesn't I'll just give it to the neighbor lady who's feeding him now.

I grew up on a dairy farm. We hated when people dumped unwanted cats and kittens on the property. It happened every season, so 2 or 3 times a year, and several different people would do it each season, usually from the city. We had 4 cats of our own. You can't keep 'em all.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 16, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Or have Pixels for dinner... http://messybeast.com/eat-cats.htm


He's a thick dude. I could probably get a good price.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 16, 2022)

Before semi-retiring DH and I rented a large warehouse in a light industry complex for our business.  A colony of 6-10 feral cats lived nearby.  My husband is allergic to cats but has a big heart for all creatures.  He bought a large bag of dry cat food and some bowls.  Every morning the gang would wait for him to get to work - he gave them food and water, named them, and enjoyed watching them frolic.

He wasn't the only one. The cats were looked after by some sewing factory workers in the afternoon. They'd come to us in the morning and across the parking lot for a late lunch. It was quite adorable.

I never saw bird or other carcasses but can say that it's the only warehouse we ever rented where we had zero rodent problems. What we spent in cat food was far less than we'd previously paid in in exterminator costs and false alarm fees. (Rodents are not only repulsive to come across, they're destructive, leave messes, and trip burglar alarms.)

Good for you, @Murrmurr. It's very sweet that you and your neighbors are caring for these cats.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 16, 2022)

Years ago I was in Rome on business, got up very early one morning to see the Coliseum, before many tourists were up. 

It was full of stray cats.  I saw an old woman with a large bag of spaghetti walking around feeding the cats.  Kind of interesting.  I went back a few years later and the cats and woman seemed to be gone, and security was much tighter.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 16, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Years ago I was in Rome on business, got up very early one morning to see the Coliseum, before many tourists were up.
> 
> It was full of stray cats.  I saw an old woman with a large bag of spaghetti walking around feeding the cats.  Kind of interesting.  I went back a few years later and the cats and woman seemed to be gone, and security was much tighter.


Cats eating spaghetti? I hate to imagine the mess that would make a few hours later.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 16, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Cats eating spaghetti?


They were Italian cats, LOL.


----------



## RFW (Feb 16, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> They were Italian cats, LOL.


I'm imagining seeing cats do the pinecone hand gesture while saying magfinico right now.


----------



## Remy (Feb 16, 2022)

As I've mentioned here, I feed a small colony at my work place. Also fixed. But I don't know if the local organization who spays and releases are doing the right thing. They do not help at all with feeding. When I called to try and get help with feeding the 3 at my work place I was told that "usually people have Feral's on their property and feed them" and "blah blah blah"

The local humane society or animal control will not trap or take them. I too worry about the birds which is one reason I feed them. I don't want them going after birds and they have a good weight on them. 

I know sometimes when you want to do the right thing it kind of bites you back @Murrmurr That's the way I feel anyway. But like you, I don't want to see cats starve.


----------



## old medic (Feb 16, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Or have Pixels for dinner... http://messybeast.com/eat-cats.htm


Cat's In The Kettle At The Peking Moon "Orignal Version" - YouTube


----------



## terry123 (Feb 16, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I've thought about bringing Danny in. I had 2 cats when I moved here. They were old and they died about a year apart. I was sad about that, but I like not having the litter box mess and the vet bills and all that.
> 
> So, I'm still thinking about it.


Bring Danny in. After all you started it and he should come before the rogue one.  Can you take the other one to the Humane Society?  Try to give him away on free cycle or Craigslist.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 16, 2022)

We live in a rural area, and it's not uncommon to see some stray cats that people have released into the woods.  On the plus side, they do a good job of keeping the mouse population under control, but I would Never feed them.  Eventually, most of them wind up as "road kill".


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 16, 2022)

terry123 said:


> Bring Danny in. After all you started it and he should come before the rogue one.  Can you take the other one to the Humane Society?  Try to give him away on free cycle or Craigslist.


The neighbor already basically adopted Danny. Danny was born wild, but Pixel acts like a cat who probably had a home here and then his people moved away and left him. He tries to come inside every time I open the door, rubs his body against my legs, and he let me pet him on our very first meeting....and loved it like indoor cats do.

I have more feels for Danny. He's been around a lot longer, and Paxton named him (for Daniel Tiger, cuz he's orange), but we'll do it this way; I'll bring Pixel in and the neighbor will feed Danny every day. 

I suspect Danny will start coming over to eat when he notices that Pixel is out of the way, and _maybe_ at some point I'll bring him in, too. The two cats I moved in here with (now deceased) are still on my rental agreement, the pet deposit was paid, and resident management has changed 4 times since then, so they won't even question it.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 16, 2022)

Remy said:


> As I've mentioned here, I feed a small colony at my work place. Also fixed. But I don't know if the local organization who spays and releases are doing the right thing. They do not help at all with feeding. When I called to try and get help with feeding the 3 at my work place I was told that "usually people have Feral's on their property and feed them" and "blah blah blah"
> 
> The local humane society or animal control will not trap or take them. I too worry about the birds which is one reason I feed them. I don't want them going after birds and they have a good weight on them.
> 
> I know sometimes when you want to do the right thing it kind of bites you back @Murrmurr That's the way I feel anyway. But like you, I don't want to see cats starve.


It varies from county to county, of course. You might try contacting a senior organization that donates pet foods and supplies to pet owners. A lot of them just let you go pick stuff up at their outlets, no questions asked. (If they do ask, don't say it's for feral animals.)

Our Humane Society animal shelter gets pet food donations and seniors are welcome to just walk in and grab a free bag (or cans) of pet food. The shelter doesn't give their animals donated food. They also have collars and flea collars, pet beds and cages, pet toys and all kinds of miscellaneous pet stuff that's been donated but they can't use it. When you walk in their front office, all that stuff is just spread out on a table for anybody to take whatever they need. Great when you're in a pinch.


----------



## Pecos (Feb 16, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> You may not like my answer, but...
> 
> I believe we have too many feral cats in the world, they cause a lot of problems from spreading disease to killing song birds and more.  I don't ever think feeding any of them is a good idea.
> 
> ...


The "by any means necessary" bothers me as someone who likes cats. I have lived in countries that do not value cats and they are typically overrun with rats, in my area, "Barn Cats" are highly valued, and they are nearly feral when you get down to it. 
Sterilization is one thing, but if given the "green light" humans often prove to be remarkably cruel.


----------

